# Need Monitor > 22" LED



## kARTechnology (Dec 28, 2013)

I have a CCTV with 16 HD cams(records in WD1!), with World's no 1 DVR, Hikvision.

so i need a monitor for that, as low price as possible and very good quality, VFM,
(I like more Viewsonic, had 3 Samshit fail on me, but 1 running now.) but open to branded ones)

-LED Backlit ONLY (NO CFL Please, will die ater 5 years of 12hrs x 6days)
-FULL HD 1080p  
-HDMI
-BEST Viewing angles
-anti glare coaring if possible, as it will reflect lights in the showroom like a mirror 
-VESA MOUNT holes

i have selected LG IPS LED MONITOR 23EA53V - Buy Online @ Rs.10753/- | Snapdeal.com

and did CoD, so that i can change my mind later if i need other and the offer doesn't run out(getting for Rs.10354, again 3%off)

any more monitors? please reply soon


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 28, 2013)

AOC i2757Fh 27 inch Monitor: AOC i2757Fh 27 inch Monitor - Buy Online @ Rs.18782/- | Snapdeal.com available for 18.7k

or AOC i2369vm.


----------



## rish1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Buy Aoc D2367vh for 12-13k . it is a 3d monitor .. and works great as 2d IPS monitor .. you are getting 3d for just extra 1k

Edit - just now seen it you need VESA .. the vesa option is not there in this one it is present in upcoming model D2369 but don't know when it will launch .. then i2369 is the best option ..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 28, 2013)

rish said:


> Buy* Aoc D2367vh* for 12-13k . it is a 3d monitor .. and works great as 2d IPS monitor .. you are getting 3d for just extra 1k



can you post the link?? even google dont have an answer


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: Need Monitor &gt; 22&quot; LED*

sorry im looking for <15k

sorry im looking for <15k


----------



## rish1 (Dec 29, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> can you post the link?? even google dont have an answer



ohh sorry that was a typo it's D2367ph instead of D2367vh 

AOC 3D LED D2367 PHÃ‚Â*Ã‚Â*( 23 wide) - Buy Online @ Rs.13782/- | Snapdeal.com

AOC 23 Inch LED D2367PH Monitor Price: Buy AOC 23 Inch LED D2367PH Monitor Online in India - Infibeam.com

AOC Product

its OOS at snapdeal but you can get it offline through official dealer for 13.5k



> orry im looking for <15k



it is available for 13.5k locally

if you can wait then you can wait for D2369Vh model to get launched in india .. it has all the features 3d + ips + vesa mount and price will be same as 13.5k but i don't know when it's going to be launched here


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 29, 2013)

AOC>Viewsonic>Dell.
AOC i2267Fwh or Viewsonic VX2270Smh are best IPS displays having less response times which are suitable for Gaming.


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 29, 2013)

bavusani said:


> AOC>Viewsonic>Dell.
> AOC i2267Fwh or Viewsonic VX2270Smh are best IPS displays having less response times which are suitable for Gaming.



i love vewsonic( using a lcd miontor for 6 years no troubles, viewsonic)
but i need VESA badly
as i need to mount it on a wall


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> i love vewsonic( using a lcd miontor for 6 years no troubles, viewsonic)
> but i need VESA badly
> as i need to mount it on a wall


What model Viewsonic do you have? I think VESA is provided on model to model basis or is it a separate fixture?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 30, 2013)

You can look at  Dell UltraSharp 23 Monitor - U2312HM or AOC E2462VWH


----------

